# WD Live TV Media Player



## choice1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just checking the forum to see if anyone has purchased and used the new
WD Live TV Media Player. And if so what's your honest opinion because i am 
considering it.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry to take so long to reply. :blush:

I purchased one of these, but haven't installed it yet.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I looked at getting one of these as well. The thing that turned me off was no network capability. I have a NAS that I would like to use to stream movies to my tv, but it is not USB and would not work the the WDTV.

All the network players I have found only work with subscription based internet services and dont play my own hard drive files.

I use a squeezebox for my audio files and need to find a video player to use with my tv.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

taoggniklat said:


> I looked at getting one of these as well. The thing that turned me off was no network capability. I have a NAS that I would like to use to stream movies to my tv, but it is not USB and would not work the the WDTV.
> 
> All the network players I have found only work with subscription based internet services and dont play my own hard drive files.
> 
> I use a squeezebox for my audio files and need to find a video player to use with my tv.


Take another look at the WDTV Live, it does have network support. If it's on your PC it will probably play it.

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=735


----------

